# Number matching discrepency.........



## mtaber (Sep 9, 2011)

HI All,
First post to the forum -- just purchased a car that I have wanted all my life a 67 GTO convertible triple black four-speed -- trying to sort out what I have -- supposed to be matching numbers but documentation was limited. 
The engine code says BB if I am not mistaking -- the casting code is correct for the year at 9786133 the heads are 670's the build date is C287 and the intake has an F137 date. There does not appear to be any numbers in the prescribed places either verticle or above the BB as shown in the pictures on this site and others -- Can anyone offer any information?
Thanks,
Matt


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Here's a list of '67 engine codes with a block casting #9786133. You'll notice BB isn't listed. BB was used in '61. You wont see a block vin(vertical #) because your motor probably was cast early in '67. You can verify by looking at the date code cast by the distributor. Block vins didn't show up until late '67. You still should have a engine unit number above the BB or whatever it is..... 

If you don't have it already, you should get the PHS doc for it. That will give you the details of the car when it came off the assembly line. All you need to submit is the vehicles vin number and a few bucks....

1967 400 255 HP XL A 8.6 254 142 1-2 7037092 A.I.R. Block Casting # 9786133 
1967 400 255 HP XM A 8.6 254 142 1-2 7027060 Block Casting # 9786133 
1967 400 260 HP XA M 7.6 254 142 1-2 7027066 Block Casting # 9786133 
1967 400 260 HP XB A 7.6 254 142 1-2 7027060 Block Casting # 9786133 
1967 400 265 HP WA M 8.6 254 142 1-2 7027066 Block Casting # 9786133 
1967 400 265 HP WB M 8.6 254 142 1-2 7027066 Block Casting # 9786133 
1967 400 265 HP WM M 8.6 254 142 1-2 7027066 Block Casting # 9786133 
1967 400 265 HP WN M 8.6 254 142 1-2 7027066 Block Casting # 9786133 
1967 400 265 HP YA A 8.6 254 142 1-2 7027060 Block Casting # 9786133 
1967 400 265 HP YB A 8.6 254 142 1-2 7037061 A.I.R. Block Casting # 9786133 
1967 400 265 HP YC A 10.5 254 143 1-2 7027060 Block Casting # 9786133 
1967 400 265 HP YD A 10.5 254 143 1-2 7027061 A/C Block Casting # 9786133 
1967 400 290 HP XU A 10.5 254 061 1-2 7027061 A/C Block Casting # 9786133 
1967 400 290 HP XV A 10.5 254 143/061 1-2 7027060 Block Casting # 9786133 
1967 400 290 HP YU A 10.5 254 143 1-2 7037061 A.I.R. Block Casting # 9786133 
1967 400 290 HP YV A 10.5 254 061 1-2 7027061 A/C Block Casting # 9786133 
1967 400 293 HP XC A 7.6 254 142 1-4 4242S Block Casting # 9786133 
1967 400 325 HP WI M 10.75 744 670/97 1-4 7027277 Block Casting # 9786133 or # 9792510 Late casting 
1967 400 325 HP WQ M 10.75 744 670 1-4 7037277 RA A.I.R. Block Casting # 9786133 or # 9792510 Late casting 
1967 400 325 HP WU M 10.75 067 670 1-4 7037273 A.I.R. Block Casting # 9786133 
1967 400 325 HP WZ M 10.75 067 670 1-4 7027273 Block Casting # 9786133 
1967 400 325 HP XN A 10.75 744 670/97 1-4 7027276 RA Block Casting # 9786133 or # 9792510 Late casting 
1967 400 325 HP XW A 10.5 066 143/061 1-4 4242S Block Casting # 9786133 
1967 400 325 HP XX A 10.5 066 143/061 1-4 4242S A/C Block Casting # 9786133 
1967 400 325 HP YE A 10.5 066 143/061 1-4 4242S Block Casting # 9786133


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

get the PHS and let us know what it says.


----------



## mtaber (Sep 9, 2011)

will do


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

You wouldn't happen to have a pic of the area of the BB? Is it possible paint has filled in the unit number? PHS doc will have that number along with the engine code. Except for the BB, the info you provided points to a '67. Did you date code the block by the distributor? Only reason I ask is to see if it's an early or late '67 block. It should be an early one if there is no block vin......


----------



## 1967GTO_AL (Apr 30, 2015)

GreenGoat,
You wouldn't by chance be able to direct me to some PMD documentation on the late '67 engine casting of 9792510 could you? I have one of these engines and would like to be able to document it. I know this thread is years old already but there is nothing on the web about these 9792510 engines. Mine is a code "XS" and has date matching 997 heads.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

1967GTO_AL, Welcome to the forum. 
The 9792710 blocks are known in enthusiast circles as the first factory 4 bolt main capped 400 blocks, only cast on a few dates and used in late '67 RA GTO's and late '67 RA Firebirds. The 997 casting heads, there seems to be two different externally marked styles, again only used on the '67 RA engines. Very rare, have only ran across two sets of 997's, in person, and have many rare Ram Air engines and components through my hands over the last 30 years.

Pete McCarthy wrote the book "Pontiac Performance 1955-1979" , it was first published around '88. Pete raced a '67 RA GTO (car has been for sale, as of late) for quite a few years, and there is info in the book about the car, as well as many pictures of many rare block and cylinder head castings. Plus page after page of engine code ID charts. There are a few exclusions and mistakes, like the exclusion of the "2510" block, but it is a very strong compilation of important Pontiac "numbers". Many folks today, copy and paste, Pete's published material throw it on the Internet in an odd fashion, dont credit him, then one sees a hastily pasted version of it pasted like above....fairly disgusting.

More on '67 400 blocks, info has come to light, that there are actually 3 different casting number 400 blocks used during the course of '67 400 production. The first was used very early, and has its seven digit casting number back by the distributor area, just like previous 389's. The next and most common, has 9786133 cast on the flanged area coming up from oil filter housing mtg pad. The last, the extemely late usage RA application 9792510 blocks have their casting number on the same area coming up from the oil filter mtg area, and of course this latter RA 400 block has factory fitted 4 bolt main caps. Factory stamping partial VIN on the face of the block didn't resume till during the '68 model year, so your '67 RA 400, will not have a partial VIN to obtain PHS info of the original GTO it came out of. Still, if it's an original late '67 usage XS shortblock and 997 heads, and in decent rebuildable condition, it is quite valuable to a restorer faithfully restoring a '67 RA 4spd GTO. Love to hear more about it, how you came upon it.


----------

